# Removal of overclocking lock for 9600!



## mpan3 (Aug 31, 2004)

W00T!  Thanks guys for including this feature in the new ATITool, I am using a 9600 and DL modded drivers are annoying me.  Now I can finally DL the official driver and use ATITool for OC!


----------

